# Kachinas and Opera ?!



## Del Hudson (May 20, 2006)

Hi there, opera lovers! I am writing an opera to be called "The Anasazi " (the ancient ones) USA Southwestern pueblo Indians -inspired. However, the action is set in "no-time" or what may be called the ancient future--tribal peoples, some Polynesians who have come here, etc. are having a bad time, along with Native Americans remaining. They know there was once a great country named America here, but it is long gone. Some disaster occurred. (See the book "Spirit Walker", by anthropologist Wesselmann, who has been channeling this scenario from the future.) They seek help from the Anasazi, in my usage not the pueblo people, but what the word means--the ancient ones. They may be from Space, or the lost continent of Mu, etc., they are advanced and powerful, and live in seclusion in a hidden fortress in the Southwest. As for my music, however, (I'm also writing the libretto) it is Mozart-inspired, has" set pieces", ariosos, quintets, etc. and some spoken dialogue, but NO" Recitativo Secco". (It is NOT neo-classic in the sense that Stravinsky's opera "The Rake's Progress" is, however. ) There is a Kachina duet when they come to rescue the heroine (a tribal chief's daughter) etc. I have outlined the beginning of Act I on Blogger.com under Delton Hudson, so will not repeat it here. The only opera I can think of to com,pare it to(comparisons are dangerous!) is the Magic Flute-- it will be metaphysical, trnanscentdental, yet some humour and jolling around byt the Heyokah, (CLown) etc.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

more words ................................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Del Hudson said:


> Hi there, opera lovers! I am writing an opera to be called "The Anasazi " (the ancient ones) USA Southwestern pueblo Indians -inspired. However, the action is set in "no-time" or what may be called the ancient future--tribal peoples, some Polynesians who have come here, etc. are having a bad time, along with Native Americans remaining. They know there was once a great country named America here, but it is long gone. Some disaster occurred. (See the book "Spirit Walker", by anthropologist Wesselmann, who has been channeling this scenario from the future.) They seek help from the Anasazi, in my usage not the pueblo people, but what the word means--the ancient ones. They may be from Space, or the lost continent of Mu, etc., they are advanced and powerful, and live in seclusion in a hidden fortress in the Southwest. As for my music, however, (I'm also writing the libretto) it is Mozart-inspired, has" set pieces", ariosos, quintets, etc. and some spoken dialogue, but NO" Recitativo Secco". (It is NOT neo-classic in the sense that Stravinsky's opera "The Rake's Progress" is, however. ) There is a Kachina duet when they come to rescue the heroine (a tribal chief's daughter) etc. I have outlined the beginning of Act I on Blogger.com under Delton Hudson, so will not repeat it here. The only opera I can think of to com,pare it to(comparisons are dangerous!) is the Magic Flute-- it will be metaphysical, trnanscentdental, yet some humour and jolling around byt the Heyokah, (CLown) etc.


Do you writhe both the music and the libretto?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Best of luck ! This sounds like a cool subject for an opera !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Suddenly I see O.P dates from: 2006......:lol:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup, 10 years on. I was about to write something snide, then I thought I might Google The Anasazi opera and came across this, if you're interested.


----------

